# Homemade Febreeze!



## Posifiber (Sep 20, 2011)

Found this cool recipe in a Mountain Herbs Catalog...

16oz spray bottle

3oz vodka

12 drops lavender, sweet orange, ylang ylang, peppermint essential oil (or any good smelling essential oil ya got)

120z purified water

That’s it! Yay!


----------



## cleanwater (Oct 1, 2011)

Just to confirm: that's 120 oz of water, not 12 oz. Is that correct?
Thanks.


----------



## cleanwater (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry, just read "16 oz bottle." I'm guessing 12 oz...


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 22, 2011)

What a waste of vodka!    I suggest you drink the vodka and then you won't notice the stinky house so much... :wink:


----------



## carebear (Oct 22, 2011)

Add a preservative and it looks neat. Shake well before each use, or add an emulsifier.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Oct 22, 2011)

What works as an emulsifier?  I have e-wax but that won't work in a liquid, right?  My homemade fly spray for the horse stays separated .  It sucks to have all of your good EO's floating on top.  I use vodka in the fly spray too, btw.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 22, 2011)

PrarieCraft said:
			
		

> What works as an emulsifier?



Some people use polysorbate 80.

IrishLass


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Vodka?  I believe that works as a "febreeze".  I have used that for stinky feets and it works great!  lol.


----------



## SoSoapy (Apr 18, 2012)

> 12 drops lavender, sweet orange, ylang ylang, peppermint essential oil (or any good smelling essential oil ya got)



is that 12 drops of each or just pick any one?


----------



## new12soap (Apr 28, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> Add a preservative and it looks neat. Shake well before each use, or add an emulsifier.



I can understand how an emulsifier would help because of the oil and water, but why a preservative? Will the EO go bad?

I make a similar recipe with vodka and orange blossom water, it works great and I have never noticed a problem, I would have thought the alcohol would stave off a lot of microbes...


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> What a waste of vodka!    I suggest you drink the vodka and then you won't notice the stinky house so much... :wink:



Agreed! Haha.


----------

